# Notation Software for iPhone?



## patrick76 (Dec 8, 2020)

I’m looking for notation software for iPhone. After going through some options on the App Store, I am a bit bewildered and unimpressed so far. Any recommendations on something good? Thanks!

Btw, I will just be doing simple piano sketches.


----------



## wcreed51 (Dec 8, 2020)

Notion or Symphony ?


----------



## ptram (Dec 9, 2020)

Kawai Touch Notation is nice for quick scribbling.

Paolo


----------



## pinki (Dec 21, 2020)

Notion is the best as it works so well and plays effortlessly with it's desktop app and then Studio One 5


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 21, 2020)

It's hard to imagine using an iPhone for notation.

Why not just scribble on paper? Wouldn't that be better?


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 21, 2020)

Notion is great. Fast easy and direct


----------



## InLight-Tone (Dec 21, 2020)

Another vote for Notion and a little stylus...


----------



## patrick76 (Dec 21, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> It's hard to imagine using an iPhone for notation.
> 
> Why not just scribble on paper? Wouldn't that be better?


It’s just for putting simple ideas down when I’m out and about. Otherwise I definitely agree paper would be better!

I had to do 12 hours worth of paperwork over the weekend on a &@&$&$!!! app on my work phone ( not music related). So stupid it’s unbelievable. Don’t get me started on corporate America’s infatuation with apps and tech regardless if they are effective and efficient or not.


----------

